# TBT's Second Egg Decorating Contest Winners!



## Chris (Apr 16, 2021)

*TBT's Second Egg Decorating Contest* ran between March 27th - April 4th 2021, where 135 people decorated a bird or craft egg (with the option to also design an egg cup or other holder) using paint and other craft supplies. The TBT staff team narrowed down the entries to a top ten and then the first, second, and third place winners were decided by a *community poll* that ran between April 9th - 16th 2021.

Thank you to everyone who participated in this contest by submitting entries and voting in the community poll. The results are in and here are the winners of our Second Egg Decorating Contest!



First place goes to *Lancelot* with 71 votes!
They have won a Gold Trophy collectible and an Easter Egg collectible of their choice.








Second place goes to *skarmoury* with 52 votes!
They have won a Silver Trophy collectible and an Easter Egg collectible of their choice.








Third place goes to *Rosetti* with 38 votes!
They have won a Bronze Trophy collectible and an Easter Egg collectible of their choice.



​

Now that our two-part Easter event has formally come to a close—_congratulations again to *Blink*. for winning the Golden Egg in __TBT's Ninth Annual Easter Egg Hunt__!_—we will be saying goodbye to our Easter backdrops today. However, our Easter event wasn't our only on-going activity! We are currently hosting a TBT bell and collectible giveaway for  *Animal Crossing's 20th Anniversary*. You have until *April 18th at 7:00 PM EDT *to enter if you have not already done so - every single person who enters will win a prize!

Thank you again to everyone who participated in this contest and a big congratulations to our three winners! We will contact you directly concerning which Easter Egg collectible you wish to receive.


----------



## oak (Apr 16, 2021)

Wow congrats you guys! I wonder what eggs you guys will pick


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats to the winners!
 I hope you all enjoy your trophies and (digital) eggs, they're well deserved!

Also are the usernames supposed to be still blurred out on the winners images? Not trying to be annoying, just found it a bit weird they're still blurred outside the voting thread since it kind of removes artist credit from the actual images.​


----------



## Merielle (Apr 16, 2021)

Congratulations to the winners!!  You all did an amazing job on your eggs—and the same goes for the other finalists and contestants as well! ^^


----------



## litilravnur (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats to the winners!! 
Those eggs look amazing, no wonder why you guys won!


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats to the winners! So many amazing entries, I'll have to try even harder on the next one. lol


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats to the winners! Very well deserve. Wonder which eggs will be chosen.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats to the winners!  They all look amazing!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats to the winners! All the finalists were amazing and I wish they could all win haha It was a tough choice, but I did vote Lancelot- the creepy Zipper just made me giggle!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 16, 2021)

congrats to @Lancelot and @skarmoury for having a monopoly on egg decorating contest wins. also, to @Rosetti too

now, while I have ya'lls attention, can I ask what egg you're each gonna have materialize into your inventory?


----------



## Holla (Apr 16, 2021)

Sloom Lagoon said:


> Congrats to the winners! All the finalists were amazing and I wish they could all win haha It was a tough choice, but I did vote Lancelot- the creepy Zipper just made me giggle!



The same here! That small detail on top of just an overall well done design got my vote.


----------



## r a t (Apr 16, 2021)

Congratulations to @Lancelot and @skarmoury - as well as to everyone who entered!  The entries this year were all so beautiful and outstanding!


LambdaDelta said:


> congrats to @Lancelot and @skarmoury for having a monopoly on egg decorating contest wins. also, to @Rosetti too
> 
> now, while I have ya'lls attention, can I ask what egg you're each gonna have materialize into your inventory?



I chose a galaxy egg which will be immediately rehomed to my friend who has been after one for a LONG time


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 16, 2021)

Pining for the egg choice.  oh well, maybe next year... congrats everyone!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Apr 16, 2021)

Congratulations to the winners, all the eggs were so pretty! I had voted for the space shuttle egg because I loved the backdrop on the decoration.


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 16, 2021)

Wa wa wee wa, I wasn’t expecting to win so thanks very much to people who voted!

Big congrats to @Rosetti and @skarmoury as well! Collectible chat members going strong 

I picked OG Disco egg for people that asked : )


----------



## Jyurei (Apr 16, 2021)

Congratulations to all the winners!! Your entries were amazing and among my favorites 

I just wanted to say that I was so happy to be chosen to be in the top 10 even if I only got 12 votes, I wasn't expecting it at all. It really made my entire easter a lot more special. Next year I'll be sure to try again!


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 16, 2021)

The trophies have been distributed, and the two of you who already specified your chosen egg collectibles now have them in your inventories! Wonderful work to all of you and I hope everyone had a Happy Easter.


----------



## Velo (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats, well deserved wins!! I aspire to be as creative as y'all some day haha.

Also awww @ Rosetti giving their Galaxy Egg to a friend! That's so sweet and lovely to see!


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 16, 2021)

Congratulations to all three of you, great job. Also, congratulations again to everyone who didn't place in the top three but made it to the public poll, you all did awesome too. Lots of talented people on these forums and it's always nice to see what cool things people can create for these forum events.

Speaking of which, if anyone is interested in bottling their excess talent and selling it, let me know.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 16, 2021)

outstanding work


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats to all the winners! All the entries were seriously fantastic and I personally had such a good time looking through them. This forum is full of incredibly talented people!


----------



## Parkai (Apr 16, 2021)

congrats!!!!


----------



## amemome (Apr 16, 2021)

congrats winners! I loved the ingenuity of the entries.


----------



## Dio (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats to the winners! This was my favorite event so far that I’ve been able to participate in and I appreciate to have been nominated as well ^_^

Looking forward to see what people design for next time


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 16, 2021)

I JUST WOKE UP I forgot to stay up for the closing ceremony 
Big congrats to @Lancelot and  @Rosetti for winning as well, you guys are awesome artists!

Thank you for the congratulations!! There were a LOT of good egg entries this year and my mind was seriously blown away, the talent in this community is astounding! 



LambdaDelta said:


> congrats to @Lancelot and @skarmoury for having a monopoly on egg decorating contest wins. also, to @Rosetti too
> 
> now, while I have ya'lls attention, can I ask what egg you're each gonna have materialize into your inventory?



Gonna get the galaxy egg (again) because it's the best egg for me


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats winners!   I seriously loved all your eggs! I am in awe of all of your creativity and the patience to put them together (this goes for all the entrants as well). It was so hard voting for one. Each one had something different that stood out to me.


----------



## Kate86 (Apr 16, 2021)

Congratulations to all the winners! All the eggs were awesome!


----------



## Aniko (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats to all the winners! Those were awesome!

There were so many beautiful and creative entries this year, it amazed me! Also thanks for the nomination, it was such a big surprise! My goal was just to do better than the previous event (which was disastrous), I didn't really expect anything. I'm glad that some of you liked it


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 16, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> I JUST WOKE UP I forgot to stay up for the closing ceremony
> Big congrats to @Lancelot and  @Rosetti for winning as well, you guys are awesome artists!
> 
> Thank you for the congratulations!! There were a LOT of good egg entries this year and my mind was seriously blown away, the talent in this community is astounding!
> ...


 You're ICONIC!!!

Congrats on the win and yas to the galaxy egg, best one


----------



## Azrael (Apr 16, 2021)

What a tough choice!!!! Amazing job everyone! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## deana (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats to the winners!!!! You all really deserved it and all have very good taste in egg prizes  

Now that the voting is closed I wanna say a quick thank you to the staff members for somehow liking my egg enough to put it through to the voting round. I was so chuffed to see it on there even though it was clearly not the best egg


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 16, 2021)

Congrats to all the winners and really to all the finalists as well! Everyone is so creative and talented. I'm always amazed at what you all are able to come up with.


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2021)

i’m late to the party  but congrats @skarmoury @Rosetti @Lancelot!! your entries were lovely to see and i hope that you enjoy your prizes!! but honestly, congrats to all of the finalists!! everyone’s designs were so, so good and i thoroughly enjoyed getting to see them!


----------



## Antonio (Apr 19, 2021)

congratulations kings and queens


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 19, 2021)

Also late to the party! Congratulations @Rosetti , @skarmoury , and @Lancelot on your winning eggs - absolutely stunning. Enjoy your new Easter egg collectibles & sparkly trophies! 

Thank you to everyone that participated as well - I'm sure your eggs brought a bit more life to your Easter/spring decor!


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 21, 2021)

Great job guys!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Vsmith (Apr 21, 2021)

Congrats to the winners!! Wonderful job!! The eggs look great!!


----------

